# Please provide reasons for your ID's



## Bushman (Nov 18, 2013)

For those contributing to ID threads by providing their opinion on what species they think it is, please also include some reasons. It doesn't have to be scientific or technical but you should accompany your reply with at least some justification or reasons behind it.
By doing this, contributors will not only be more convincing, it will serve to educate other readers by allowing them to better understand what distinguishing features were used to make that positive ID. It also makes a more convincing argument and promotes more reasonable discussion.
So please give reasons for your ID's like identifying features.
This request is in accordance with forum guidelines. Reptile ID Rules


----------



## Rob (Feb 3, 2018)

Bump


----------

